# Fans Of Hip Hop?



## BakedBlake (May 4, 2011)

Ayee. So for those cool cats who can get down with hip hop i suggest you give these dudes a listen. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz-B5NZwyN4&feature=related


----------



## BakedBlake (May 4, 2011)

Lemme know what you guys think.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 4, 2011)

hell yea those fool's are pretty dope..kinda remind me of Living Legends a little bit..that pure hip hop shit


----------



## BakedBlake (May 4, 2011)

helll yeah buddy. look up their other stuff. movement hip hop fa show.


----------



## Bobby Fuse (May 4, 2011)

I stoped listing to hip hop when I realized that most hip hop artists don't like white people...


----------



## chillwills (May 4, 2011)

Pretty nice. Thumbs up.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 4, 2011)

Bobby Fuse said:


> I stoped listing to hip hop when I realized that most hip hop artists don't like white people...


lol u must be from nebraska or someshit if you think all hip hop is sung by minorities lol the best hip hop is sung by white people..if you watched that video u would see that almost all those dudes are white


----------



## BakedBlake (May 4, 2011)

Bobby Fuse said:


> I stoped listing to hip hop when I realized that most hip hop artists don't like white people...


This group i posted actually has more white dudes than any other race. Hip hops not about what color you are. Its about the beats and the good times. Click that link up top and get into some real hip hop.


----------



## Shangeet (May 9, 2011)

I like this hip hop song so much guys !!!
Whats about you guys ???


----------



## ChiefRollaJoint (May 11, 2011)

Damn this is tight.
Fuck all that fake rap music. xD


----------



## tojothetoker (May 12, 2011)

these guys are insanely chill! got an Atmosphere sound to em kinda


----------



## BakedBlake (May 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMv1OSzue4s

im glad you guys dig em. they never cease to amaze 
hahah this has to be one of my faves.


----------



## brandont1 (May 12, 2011)

didn't listen but love hip hop and rap


----------



## BakedBlake (May 12, 2011)

Give it a listen


----------



## jesco51 (May 12, 2011)

REST IN PEACE EYEDEA.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGnccSNVAJ4


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 12, 2011)

yea they kinda have the same style as LIVING LEGENDS..if none of you heard of em check this out >>>> http://youtu.be/UnWMqDHeLWQ

http://youtu.be/T8GlqA0zvK4
http://youtu.be/tQiSfvZZJe8


----------



## bicycleday (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for some links of people I hadn't heard before 

Some Australian Hip Hop 

Hilltop Hoods

[video=youtube;AmiQrxht0QY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmiQrxht0QY[/video]

[video=youtube;TkfB-KTdBCU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkfB-KTdBCU[/video]


----------



## PoppaDoc (May 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;ATSEv7tlR64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATSEv7tlR64&feature=youtu.be[/video]
[video=youtube;4yWzTL7echc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yWzTL7echc&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;CIcJAqCZ1Bg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIcJAqCZ1Bg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## markparrow (May 18, 2011)

I have visited all the links shared here and watched all the video. There are really amazing and outstanding information shared here. The most important thing is that all are very useful to everyone.


----------

